# Shorts for recumbent riding



## Chonker (2 Jun 2009)

I'm pretty new to this and have not owned a pair of lycra shorts. I'm resisting the idea a bit still (I think they look a little silly) but travelling feet first makes my regular shorts baloon out as they fill with air, it's uncomfortable and can't be doing much good for my drag coefficient, I also found on a longer run the costant rubbing on my knees of the hem of the legs became quite irritating.

So I've a few questions

So what type of shorts are good and where do you buy them from (not sure about size so thinking of shops rather than online)? I've been into halfords and they had only one type with a whole load of padded foam stuff in the gusset which seems unnecissary for recumbent riding.

Do you wear underwear benieth 'em?

Is there a cross-over available which works like lycra but has the appearance of normal shorts (am thinking perhaps has lycra bands around the leg holes or something)


----------



## Chonker (2 Jun 2009)

It's a Trice Q 20" wheels, it's too much fun!


----------



## arallsopp (2 Jun 2009)

That foam can be kinda handy, as it stops you getting a rainwater enema on damp descents. 

On the Furai, I almost always wear lycra as its a bit of a fairweather bike, and has a fabric seeking chainline. 

If you don't get on with a nappy, an alternative can be runners shorts. Got to be careful though. Depending on your seat setup, you might find the zip on the discreet rear pocket they like to add nowadays digs right into your spine.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (2 Jun 2009)

long shorts for me baggy but with a drawstring at knee to stop the wind or a pair of ron hills type running tracsuit is not normally too sweaty


----------



## byegad (2 Jun 2009)

You need shorts that do not flap too much or like me some underpants that hug the legs. Two reasons, one is public decency, the other is a need to avoid a wasp up your leg!

What you DO NOT need is traditional padding, the whole point of a recumbent is that it is comfortable. Running gear is often ideal for 'bent use.


----------



## TimP (2 Jun 2009)

I tend to wear baggy cotton ¾s on the 'bent, special offer in Next, with normal underwear. When it starts getting colder and wetter I move to unpadded bibtights.

It's nice being able to park the bike and walk away from it with a sense of normality to your clothing.


----------



## dataretriever (2 Jun 2009)

I wear lycra cycling shorts under a pair of baggy shorts with pockets for the essentials. My current faves are a pair of Endura Zymes. they have pockets that face the right way for a recumbent, whether by design or accident. In the cold or wet I have a pair of long shower resistant Endura trousers again worn with lycra underneath.

I tried a normal pair of Lycra shorts without the insert but they didn't offer anywhere near the support for the boy bits and led to an uncomfortable bandy leg style of pedalling whilst finding somewhere discreet to stop and have a rearrange downstairs; never happens with the padded ones......

I've got a 20" Q too!


----------



## banjokat (2 Jun 2009)

dataretriever said:


> I tried a normal pair of Lycra shorts without the insert but they didn't offer anywhere near the support for the boy bits and led to an uncomfortable bandy leg style of pedalling whilst finding somewhere discreet to stop and have a rearrange downstairs; never happens with the padded ones.



Seconded


----------



## squeaker (3 Jun 2009)

Endura 3/4 Humvees (with a modified leg bottom hem - elastic cord + sliding toggles - as I couldn't get on with the standard closure, never used the standard liner). Zipped pockets work very well - can carry mobile + money etc..
Gill Lite boxers underneath for longer rides, otherwise just ordinary cotton knicks for local (non-sweaty) rides.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

I wear either lycra cycling or lycra running shorts. I don't mind the nappy because I do find, as Arallsopp mentioned, that the wind whistling around your nether regions can be a bit chilly so a bit more padding helps. Also the nappy makes you look like a proper cyclist when off the bike at a cafe or something, so people hopefully realise you're dressing like that for sporty functionality, not because you think you look great in body-hugging clothing.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> That foam can be kinda handy, as it stops you getting a rainwater enema on damp descents.


(abandons all thoughts of purchasing a 'bent.) I did ask Mr. Gates if he would be wearing a kilt on Friday night, but, apparently not. Insects....


----------



## arallsopp (3 Jun 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> (abandons all thoughts of purchasing a 'bent.)



Now obviously, I'm a recumbevangelist, but come on.... Think of the advantages:


Spread your body weight over a much larger area, on a comfortable seat means less back, neck, shoulder, and butt ache.
No wrist pain from bearing your weight.
Smaller frontal area means better aerodynamics.
The heads up position lets you enjoy the scenery instead of the grit on the road.
No matter how hard you strive for it, the Superman dismount is impossible.
It looks damn cool.
In addition to physically eliminating accumulated material in the bowel, it can speed the cleansing of toxins that have been stored in the liver, gallbladder and fat tissue, thus having an amazing effect on energy, health and well being.


----------



## TimP (3 Jun 2009)

Nah, the simple response is that it is no worse than the rainwater enema you get from not using mudguards on an upright in the rain. Actually it is better as the water is not thrown up from the road and mixed with assorted grot.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (3 Jun 2009)

not because you think you look great in body-hugging clothing. 

Speak for yourself AH i do look great in body hugging clothing i just choose not to show the rest of the world


----------



## 45cotterless (4 Jun 2009)

If you need to try out a pair of shorts , then buy a pair from Decathlon, these are about £6.50. 
I've found 3 problems helped by cycling shorts with inserts; sweat , winter warmth and the holding tight of loose body bits that on a long ride will announce their discomfort.


----------



## marc-triker (4 Jun 2009)

i will stick to my long trousers the i can tuck in2 my socks if needed 2 eliminate wind n wasp problems. my legs look better covered up lol.
N-ick i need you to answer you phone as i have a number for you.


----------



## stevew (4 Jun 2009)

squeaker said:


> Endura 3/4 Humvees (with a modified leg bottom hem - elastic cord + sliding toggles - as I couldn't get on with the standard closure, never used the standard liner). Zipped pockets work very well - can carry mobile + money etc..




Yes I like these as well and didn't have any problems with the leg closures. Work well for me on my Bacchetta Cafe.


----------



## Andy in Sig (9 Jun 2009)

Any shorts you fancy, ranging from athletics stuff through to hillwalking gear. I wear a pair of swimming trunks under mine. Personally I can't see the point of wearing lycra on a bent as it brings no specific advantages and you are always, always going to look a bit silly wearing lycra once you have moved more than six feet from your bike.


----------



## PaulM (11 Jun 2009)

*Problem with lycra padded cycle shorts*

I've only tried normal lycra padded cycle shorts a couple of times on a recumbent trike and I've ended up getting rather sore on a longer ride. How do I put this delicately? Well, in the words of "There's something about Mary" we are talking beans here not frank.  The padded part of cycle shorts are normally held in place by a saddle so it doesn't move and cause chafing, whereas on a laid back recumbent trike lo and behold it moves.


----------



## dataretriever (12 Jun 2009)

Have you got them pulled up tight enough? The chamois should be tight up against your Barse. I prefer bib shorts, or the Big Daddy Costume as the current wife calls them, which keeps everything in place.


----------



## byegad (12 Jun 2009)

There really is no need for padded shorts of any kind on a bent. Yes you can wear them but why do you want to?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (16 Jun 2009)

after a day in the sun on sunday(aptly named) i would recommend long trousers for long rides my thighs really caught the sun with my lower legs coming a close second. My legs are now being used as a paint colour chart


----------



## Andy in Sig (16 Jun 2009)

Hill walking trousers are perfect for summer days on a bent and something like Enduras are good in winter.


----------

